# New Sheraton Flex Owner!! I'm having buyers remorse!



## stephanie smith (Apr 9, 2017)

Ok, we purchased a Sheraton Flex plan!! We bought 37,000 options and when I called today, it turns out that we can't get much for the options we have. I am really thinking about canceling it all!! I feel deceived and it makes me really upset!! We were interested and told him we vacation 2 times a year, for 3 to 4 days at a time! My husband is a teacher so we vacation at peak times as well!! So confused and not sure what to do at this point!!! Any advice? I usually get really great deals by searching the Internet and few that we can save more money continuing doing it the way we are.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Apr 9, 2017)

When and where did you make the purchase?

There is a statutory rescission period; it typically varies from 7-10 days.

So time is of the essence.


----------



## stephanie smith (Apr 9, 2017)

vacationtime1 said:


> When and where did you make the purchase?
> 
> There is a statutory rescission period; it typically varies from 7-10 days.
> 
> So time is of the essence.


We purchase in Myrtle Beach, my deadline is April 16th. I just feel they were not honest with me! First off they showed an example of vacations that you can take with a certain option plan, WRONG! How can I find out how many options a certain resort is?


----------



## Iggyearl (Apr 9, 2017)

There will be a waterfall of recommendations telling you to rescind.  The fact that you made it here means you are frantic about what you think is a bad decision.  Read your documents, follow the instructions and put your letter in the mail.  Return receipt requested.  You made a quick decision, which the law allows you to reverse.  You will be fine.  And be proud that you researched you decision and found this site.


----------



## amycurl (Apr 9, 2017)

Rescind, then do your research by reading threads here. If, after extensive reading of the VSE boards, you decide you want Flex points, there is apparently a resale on RedWeek right now. But, in general, there are probably options that are better for you (both monetarily as well as in usage.)


----------



## stephanie smith (Apr 9, 2017)

How do you Rescind? I now write a letter and send it to where it gets there before the deadline, but what do you include in the letter?


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your experience.  Vistana is a great system with outstanding resorts; unfortunately, the sales model is completely broken (this is for nearly all timeshare companies) and in my opinion the Flex system is much less attractive than what was previously available.  

Since you asked for the StarOptions chart - here it is: http://www.tug2.net/advice/svn_valuechart.pdf

I'm guessing they sold you the equivalent of a Gold Plus week for a one-bedroom at SBP.  This would give you seven days at peak times at that resort, unfortunately it won't get you much else in the system (you could get a studio unit every second year for example). 

I'll join in the recommendations of others that you are best off rescinding and then having an opportunity to do some research.  Are you wanting to exchange into some of the more exotic locations or will you vacation mostly on the east coast?   That may drive your how you approach your timeshare acquisition strategy.


----------



## stephanie smith (Apr 9, 2017)

We would vacation mostly on the East Coast.. We want to vacation twice a year, one is off peak and one is peak times.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 9, 2017)

amycurl said:


> Rescind, then do your research by reading threads here. If, after extensive reading of the VSE boards, you decide you want Flex points, there is apparently a resale on RedWeek right now. But, in general, there are probably options that are better for you (both monetarily as well as in usage.)



The resale package on Redweek is for 44,000 biennial and is way overpriced in my opinion.  Keep in mind that Flex is voluntary, so you can't directly compare the resale vs. developer contracts as the resale HomeOptions can only be used at one of the six resorts.  If the OP is wanting to exchange to Harborside, WSJ or WKORV then the Redweek package is useless.  If they are happy going back to Myrtle Beach, Florida or the resorts out west then the Redweek package would be a option - but I would want a much better price (i.e., free) to take it off someones hands.


----------



## Iggyearl (Apr 9, 2017)

It must be that your salesman(men) told you about your rights, but not the specifics.  In the massive packet of info that you got, there are specific instructions outlining your rights and obligations.  You need to follow the instructions regarding the rescission process and mail a letter requesting cancellation of your contract.  The contract number should be included as well as signatures of everyone who signed the original contract.  It should be mailed by the "due date" - which you state is 4/16.  The postmark date is the effective date - not the date of arrival.  That is why you should get a return receipt - to prove that you DID mail it.  Everything will take care of itself - you need not worry.  You can study your options and learn from others here, with no pressure.  Then you can make an informed decision on your future.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 9, 2017)

Rescind! And be thankful you discovered how overpriced it is while you can get your money back. Don't hesitate, draft a letter tonight and send it overnight tomorrow with delivery confirmation. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 9, 2017)

IMO, a resale mandatory property is far better than Flex. You can get Sheraton Vistana Villages 2BR with 81,000 StarOptions that has just about the same MF as 67,100 Home Options in Flex. However, that 2BR 81K will only cost about $1,200 on the resale market.

Definitely rescind and research your options. The problem with Vistana is that they don't really have many locations on the east coast. There is a property in Myrtle Beach and one on the Atlantic coast of Florida then the two in Orlando. 

There was a rescission letter sample in the Buying, Selling and Renting forum that someone posted. I will see if I can find a link. You don't need to be fancy, and be sure to follow the directions in your contract and only send or deliver the letter to the address provided in the contract.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 9, 2017)

stephanie smith said:


> We would vacation mostly on the East Coast.. We want to vacation twice a year, one is off peak and one is peak times.



Then the package you bought would get you what you are wanting.  Especially if you only want 3-4 day trips, so a points system would make more sense than the traditional timeshare weeks.  That said, I think you can do what you are wanting to do much more cheaply.  You've come to the right place - once you've rescinded there will be plenty of friendly folks willing to help you find what will meet your needs.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Apr 10, 2017)

stephanie smith said:


> How do you Rescind? I now write a letter and send it to where it gets there before the deadline, but what do you include in the letter?



Sample rescind letter in stickies at the top of this forum:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/faq-rescinding-canceling-a-timeshare-purchase.74493/


----------



## stephanie smith (Apr 10, 2017)

Thank you to everyone for responding!! It made me feel better about rescinding, I thought it was going to be a nightmare to rescind!!! My husband is not happy at all with the sales tactics and to be Honest it has turned him off from buying a timeshare all together! He just can't understand why so much dishonesty! Who knows if he will agree to buy another on resale or not.. I think it is the principal of it all.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Apr 10, 2017)

If you can avoid the sales departments, time sharing can be awesome.  The Vistana resorts are beautiful.  But you need to figure out what you might want first.  Like someone else above mentioned 81k staroptions bought on the resale market are a good starting point.  You can get into most resorts with that.  Take a step back, we have all been lied to by sales staff.  Congratulations on finding this forum before it was too late.  Many of us were not that lucky! Look for a mandatory resort (explanation in one of the stickies), pay a fraction of what the developer cost for Flex would be.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 10, 2017)

Congratulations on finding TUG in time to rescind! Many people do not. You are very wise to rescind now while you still can. Get that letter in the mail asap. Be sure to send it by certified mail so that you have a receipt from the post office showing the date you mailed it.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 10, 2017)

stephanie smith said:


> Thank you to everyone for responding!! It made me feel better about rescinding, I thought it was going to be a nightmare to rescind!!! My husband is not happy at all with the sales tactics and to be Honest it has turned him off from buying a timeshare all together! He just can't understand why so much dishonesty! Who knows if he will agree to buy another on resale or not.. I think it is the principal of it all.



That's not an atypical reaction to the reality of timeshare sales. Tell him he's in good company. I'm sure both of you feel betrayed by the sales staff, whom you thought were offering you a real deal as explained by the numbers they casually wrote on a blank paper just like a car salesman...and mentioned the various ways you could use the ownership to travel.

Not having gone to any timeshare presentation in years, I can attest that timeshares are great to use for travel and the actual use of them works quite well...just avoid the sales office for your own future sanity. TUG is a much more reliable source of knowledge. Remember, there is no false reason to hurry with a purchase, either. You might even want to rent a timeshare once or twice before committing (some just rent every year...no commitment at all and ultimate flexibility). But...renting might not work as well for partial weeks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Iggyearl (Apr 10, 2017)

Stephanie, the ARDA website shows that the legal rescission period in SC is 5 days, so you might want to forget about 4/16 as being the real deadline.  As a matter of fact, the rescission period is 5 days, unless the last date falls on a Sunday.  Then it is the next day.  You got wrong information from someplace.  Hopefully not from the salesman.


----------



## Campbell Vaughn (Apr 10, 2017)

I bought VV St Augustine from developer. Found the forum to late to rescind, was mad at myself for my ignorance. I love VV, super nice resort... Also, reading how everyone loves where they travel I am going to be adding more StarOptions shortly from a mandatory resort. Im also probably going to buy into a different club as well... still reading and learning where, when, and what to buy. Gulf Shores, Destin, Amelia Island (what club, time, and points/weeks will get us in the resorts we want to vaction?)

It does make me a little nervous, Staroptions vs Flex...


----------



## stephanie smith (Apr 10, 2017)

Iggyearl said:


> Stephanie, the ARDA website shows that the legal rescission period in SC is 5 days, so you might want to forget about 4/16 as being the real deadline.  As a matter of fact, the rescission period is 5 days, unless the last date falls on a Sunday.  Then it is the next day.  You got wrong information from someplace.  Hopefully not from the salesman.


It says 10 days on my contract. I think it is registered to Florida. We bought on April 6th, so if it is Indeed 5 days I need to have the letter in the mail by the 10th TODAY!!!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 10, 2017)

stephanie smith said:


> It says 10 days on my contract. I think it is registered to Florida. We bought on April 6th, so if it is Indeed 5 days I need to have the letter in the mail by the 10th TODAY!!!


In that case, don't delay. Get thee to thy post office. TODAY!


----------



## stephanie smith (Apr 10, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> In that case, don't delay. Get thee to thy post office. TODAY!


Some sheets say 5 and others say 10... soo confusing!! 
Do I need to include any sheets that we signed or just asking to rescind and put our account number and address?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 10, 2017)

stephanie smith said:


> Some sheets say 5 and others say 10... soo confusing!!
> Do I need to include any sheets that we signed or just asking to rescind and put our account number and address?


I would include copies of the signature pages that show the account number, and be sure that both signers of the contract sign the rescission letter. The letter doesn't need to be legalese or anything- you just need to make clear that your intention is to terminate the contract. Keep a copy, and mail it Certified with return receipt.

Then pour yourself a glass of wine and say, 'Thanks TUG!'

Jim


----------



## stephanie smith (Apr 10, 2017)

On my way to the post office right now!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## stephanie smith (Apr 10, 2017)

DONE!!!! Thanks for everything guys!


----------



## Iggyearl (Apr 10, 2017)

Oh Tug Gurus.  A possible teaching moment for the OP, myself, and others.  The OP signed a contract in Myrtle Beach, SC.  She and her husband purchased a timeshare in Florida.   Which rescission period takes precedence?  SC is 5 days.  FL is 10 days.  Thanks for your responses.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 10, 2017)

Iggyearl said:


> Oh Tug Gurus.  A possible teaching moment for the OP, myself, and others.  The OP signed a contract in Myrtle Beach, SC.  She and her husband purchased a timeshare in Florida.   Which rescission period takes precedence?  SC is 5 days.  FL is 10 days.  Thanks for your responses.



For VSE - the rescission period that is listed in the contract is the correct time (I cannot speak for other TS systems and their ability to align with state laws).  As VSE is a large corporation and have a large Legal Dept - you can be assured that the time period to rescind is stated in the contract that was signed by the purchaser (along with a info on recession). Every SVO/VSE contract I have seen has this rescission info stated somewhere (the TS salesperson is unlikely going to show you the recession period or method w/o being asked - and perhaps even then...)

Unfortunately, many sign this contract w/o understanding the contents, and buy these VOIs without first performing minimal research. Because if they did, then they would find TUG and rescind. Luckily this is what I did back in 2005... back when @DeniseM only had 1000 posts  {Go Giants!} And that was before in the day before everyone had a Smart Devices - IMO, in today's world it is inexcusable to buy a TS (luxury item) without easily searching.  My friend on Kauai suggested that I search 'timeshare nightmares' when I got home after buying WKORVN OF during an SVN Preview visit at the Sheraton Poipu.

The real issue with the VSE contract that everyone should paid close attention to is the clause that states that whatever a TS Sales person verbally states to you is over-ridden by the signed contract.  Meaning - that whatever recession period Sales tells you may not be correct, or that you can easily trade into WSJ, or that you can convert your SOs to SPs that easily cover the MFs, or that resales are bad because... (you get the idea...)

Congrats to the OP (@stephanie smith)


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 10, 2017)

Iggyearl said:


> Oh Tug Gurus.  A possible teaching moment for the OP, myself, and others.  The OP signed a contract in Myrtle Beach, SC.  She and her husband purchased a timeshare in Florida.   Which rescission period takes precedence?  SC is 5 days.  FL is 10 days.  Thanks for your responses.


Flex is very similar to Marriott's DC program. While the sale occurs in one state, the timeshare is registered in another. Both are land trusts registered and recorded in Florida. What happened in the old days when they were selling weeks in one state for a property in another? I have read that with Marriott, when they sell DC in Nevada (which has a 5 day rescission) they have to honor the 10 day right of rescission period since the timeshare they are selling is registered in Florida.


----------



## stephanie smith (Apr 10, 2017)

DavidnRobin said:


> For VSE - the rescission period that is listed in the contract is the correct time (I cannot speak for other TS systems and their ability to align with state laws).  As VSE is a large corporation and have a large Legal Dept - you can be assured that the time period to rescind is stated in the contract that was signed by the purchaser (along with a info on recession). Every SVO/VSE contract I have seen has this rescission info stated somewhere (the TS salesperson is unlikely going to show you the recession period or method w/o being asked - and perhaps even then...)
> 
> Unfortunately, many sign this contract w/o understanding the contents, and buy these VOIs without first performing minimal research. Because if they did, then they would find TUG and rescind. Luckily this is what I did back in 2005... back when @DeniseM only had 1000 posts  {Go Giants!} And that was before in the day before everyone had a Smart Devices - IMO, in today's world it is inexcusable to buy a TS (luxury item) without easily searching.  My friend on Kauai suggested that I search 'timeshare nightmares' when I got home after buying WKORVN OF during an SVN Preview visit at the Sheraton Poipu.
> 
> ...


Well, hopefully I did everything right and it won't be an issue. The paperwork is so much and so confusijf!! I just put the signed agreement in the letter and put our names and account number on the bottom of the letter as well..  I sent it certified and receipt of delivery requested. We also applied for the SPG AmericanExpress card and got approved, any tips on earning SPG points?


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 10, 2017)

stephanie smith said:


> Well, hopefully I did everything right and it won't be an issue. The paperwork is so much and so confusijf!! I just put the signed agreement in the letter and put our names and account number on the bottom of the letter as well..  I sent it certified and receipt of delivery requested. We also applied for the SPG AmericanExpress card and got approved, any tips on earning SPG points?



You should be fine, from peoples experiences on this board Vistana is pretty good about handling requests to rescind - I doubt they will play any games.  Just don't take any of their calls or let them try to talk you into a "better deal".


----------



## MattJ (Apr 11, 2017)

Another thing you may want to do is call VSE and let them know what you are doing. I just cancelled an upgrade in-person in Maui, but Owner Services advised that I fax the Cancellation Dept to ensure that the reservation that I had already booked for my current ownership would not be affected. Maybe I am getting different treatment as I am already an owner, it can't hurt to try. 

My experience so far has been that VSE is professional and will deal with your requests. You are not the first person to rescind. They know what to do. I would love to see data on what percent they expect in terms of rescission to sales. I expect that if you demand that they accept your rescission, they will do what they can to make it efficient. 

As for Timeshares sales, it's not that they all dishonest, it's just that TS are more complex products than they they want you to think. I have come to realize that TS is a big game between you and them to get the best deals and best benefits. It's all about optimizing dollars and getting satisfaction from finding the best deals. It's about planning and research and more planning (years in advance for some things). If you're interested in all that, you should take another look at TS. After all, it's vacation. It's supposed to be fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Haileys (Apr 13, 2017)

stephanie smith said:


> We also applied for the SPG AmericanExpress card and got approved, any tips on earning SPG points?



Congrats on the SPG Amex! Consider that your silver lining. It can be quite lucrative in point earning. In the last six months, we've stayed 20 free nights on SPG Starpoints - 10 in Orlando at the Disney Swan and 10 in Hawaii, transferring to Marriott Rewards, for 5 nights in Honolulu and 5 on the Big Island, before a 7 stay on Kauai in the Westin, trading our Maui ownership. DH has three nights booked in Vegas next month, while I transferred enough points to fly to Orlando on miles. Now, we did get some pretty big chunks of points when we (regrettably) purchased our VSE weeks, but the larger number of points came from every day spending. We put everything we possibly can on our SPG Amex, then pay it all off at the end of the month. The points rack up rather quickly. We also did some home renovations, and in doing so, took out a Heloc to pay for that, but we made the purchases first on the Amex, then paid it with the loan. I manage my elderly mother's financial affairs, and pay many of her bills with the Amex, paying it back when her SS and pension checks come in.  

SPG Starpoints are easily transferred to Marriott Rewards, as Marriott recently bought out Starwood. I am finding - and this may vary in other areas - that it is easier to earn Starpoints, but they go further as Marriott Rewards points, even with the 1:3 conversion rate. Starpoints also convert to Miles on most airlines at a 1:1 rate with a bonus of 5,000 for every 20,000 transferred. Even more lucrative is Marriott's vacation packages. 

If you fly Delta, you will want to link your SPG with your Delta account, and earn Starpoints along with your miles. If you use Uber during a Starwood hotel stay, you will get extra points per dollar spent on rides, though I think that has been revised. And you will want to spend your way to Gold status on the Amex - I believe it's $30K per year, if not achieved through Starwood property stays. (Those of us not as smart as you, who bought our VSE week(s) direct and didn't rescind, have Gold status as a benefit of that ownership, at least for now.) 

The SPG Amex is one of the higher rated cards by The Points Guy, who estimates it's point value at 2.7 cents. It's a good card to have, and I am sure others will chime in on creative ways to earn points too. You can try searching the forum for "Amex" to see if older posts can help out too.


----------



## stephanie smith (Apr 13, 2017)

The Haileys said:


> Congrats on the SPG Amex! Consider that your silver lining. It can be quite lucrative in point earning. In the last six months, we've stayed 20 free nights on SPG Starpoints - 10 in Orlando at the Disney Swan and 10 in Hawaii, transferring to Marriott Rewards, for 5 nights in Honolulu and 5 on the Big Island, before a 7 stay on Kauai in the Westin, trading our Maui ownership. DH has three nights booked in Vegas next month, while I transferred enough points to fly to Orlando on miles. Now, we did get some pretty big chunks of points when we (regrettably) purchased our VSE weeks, but the larger number of points came from every day spending. We put everything we possibly can on our SPG Amex, then pay it all off at the end of the month. The points rack up rather quickly. We also did some home renovations, and in doing so, took out a Heloc to pay for that, but we made the purchases first on the Amex, then paid it with the loan. I manage my elderly mother's financial affairs, and pay many of her bills with the Amex, paying it back when her SS and pension checks come in.
> 
> SPG Starpoints are easily transferred to Marriott Rewards, as Marriott recently bought out Starwood. I am finding - and this may vary in other areas - that it is easier to earn Starpoints, but they go further as Marriott Rewards points, even with the 1:3 conversion rate. Starpoints also convert to Miles on most airlines at a 1:1 rate with a bonus of 5,000 for every 20,000 transferred. Even more lucrative is Marriott's vacation packages.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is amazing!!!! We will for sure reach 30K a year.. this is so exciting! Thank you for all the Info!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 15, 2017)

congrats on finding TUG in time to save tens of thousands of dollars!


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 16, 2017)

Congratulations on rescinding.  IMO the Vistana timeshares work best for people who like to stay for one week and who can plan at least 12 months in advance.  I'd look at other options, such as renting condos or AirBnB.


----------



## bradfordHI (Apr 17, 2017)

Do what you think is right. 
I own developer and resale. Developer points work better but resale can be cheaper but I am about to post something on the right message board that pertains to the exchange companies seeing resale and developer as totally different.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 17, 2017)

bradfordHI said:


> Do what you think is right.
> I own developer and resale. Developer points work better but resale can be cheaper but I am about to post something on the right message board that pertains to the exchange companies seeing resale and developer as totally different.



Confused? What does 'Developer points work better' mean?
Are you saying VSN StarOptions from Developer are better than resale?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 17, 2017)

DavidnRobin said:


> Confused? What does 'Developer points work better' mean?
> Are you saying VSN StarOptions from Developer are better than resale?
> 
> 
> ...


I think they are referring to this thread.


----------

